# Omega Speedmaster Wearing For Apollo 11 Anniversary



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

July 16th is coming up fast, anyone else planning to join me in wearing their Speedy for the 40th anniversary of Apollo 11?

Rob


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

rdwiow said:


> July 16th is coming up fast, anyone else planning to join me in wearing their Speedy for the 40th anniversary of Apollo 11?
> 
> Rob


Not wishing to be too controversial here but I think I will wear a fake cut out as if they can fake the moon landing and have so many people fooled for years I think will fake having a real watch who knows I may be able to fool some people into thinking I have a real watch :tongue2:


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Deliberately didn't mention anything about the 'moon landing'.... but there was definitely an Apollo 11 :lol:


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

sonyman said:


> rdwiow said:
> 
> 
> > July 16th is coming up fast, anyone else planning to join me in wearing their Speedy for the 40th anniversary of Apollo 11?
> ...


I guess you know it was faked because Elvis & Michael said so down the chip shop!

Roger


----------



## thedburgess (May 15, 2009)

rdwiow said:


> Deliberately didn't mention anything about the 'moon landing'.... but there was definitely an Apollo 11 :lol:


Indeed there was and I wish I had the Speedmaster.

There is a great video of the speedmaster on the Omega website talking about its past and its future including building it more robust for missions to Mars.


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

rdwiow said:


> Deliberately didn't mention anything about the 'moon landing'.... but there was definitely an Apollo 11 :lol:


Hi there,

I will be doing so, but which one to wear :blink:

I suppose it'll have to be the '65 321 as it's the closest I've got  .

The lauch date was July 16th, the 'moon landing' was 4 days later on July 20th :huh: .

Best regards,

Defender.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Why do you think after wanting one for 30 years I decided I just had to get one now?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im in.....

So when is it going to be? 16th or 20th?

Someone set up a poll 

With none of this faked landing talk


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

Well i'm hoping to get a reply from a fellow member i want to buy a 'speedy' from, and if i get it in time i'll be wearing it for the 20th, fingers crossed


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

rdwiow said:


> July 16th is coming up fast, anyone else planning to join me in wearing their Speedy for the 40th anniversary of Apollo 11?
> 
> Rob


Are midsize automatic versions allowed?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

If people want to start conspiracy theory nonsense on the moon landings do not do it in this thread or in any of the watch sub-forums. A search for earlier threads on the moon landing conspiracy theories may be worthwhile.


----------



## andy s (Jan 25, 2009)

I seem to remember reading something years ago that the clocks used in the saturn rockets on the apollo missions were accutrons can anyone verify or refute this.

Regards Andy


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

Not meaning to start a conspiracy theory but hope this helps...

Accutron by Bulova revolutionized the entire world of watchmaking with the introduction of the tuning fork oscillator watch that was guaranteed accurate to within 2 seconds a day, or 1 minute a month. In 1962 The Accutron 214 became the first wristwatch certified for use by railroad personnel and by 1967 only Accutron clocks were used aboard Air Force One. NASA asked Bulova to incorporate Accutron technology into its space program equipment, and so it was used in panel clocks and instrument timers. In fact, an Accutron watch movement sits on the moon's Sea of Tranquility today, placed there in 1969 by t.he Apollo 11 astronauts.


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

I guess I'll be wearing one every day from 16 to 20 inclusive -- I suppose it had better be the '67 145.012 










...If anyone wants to buy a Speedy before the anniversary I have a 10 y.o. plain vanilla 3570 going for Â£950 + postage ... not mint or in box, but honest everyday wear (just as a Speedy should be!). I guess I should have got organised and put it on the sales forum sooner!

-- Tim


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

jasonm said:


> Im in.....
> 
> So when is it going to be? 16th or 20th?
> 
> ...


What the heck... My Speedy's had very little use over the 19 years I owned it, so lets wear it 16th to 20th 

Rob


----------



## andy s (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh well seeing i dont own a speedy i will be wearing a clock.


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

"so lets wear it 16th to 20th"

I'm with you on this, but why not for the whole 8 days of the mission till splash down on the 24th? :huh:

I'll be wearing it all day Thursday, but after that only at home as I don't/won't wear mine to work as I don't want to get it damaged









Best regards,

Defender.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I don't have a real Speedmaster so the Alpha version will have to do. Unless anyone cares to send me a real one for nothing.


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Defender said:


> "so lets wear it 16th to 20th"
> 
> I'm with you on this, but why not for the whole 8 days of the mission till splash down on the 24th? :huh:
> 
> ...


Til the 24th sounds like a good plan 

Cheers

Rob


----------



## tomtecno (Apr 16, 2009)

rdwiow said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Im in.....
> ...


YUP!!................that's what I'm gonna do too. In fact, I'm wearing it today also - yesterday was a Tissot Quickster and Monday was my trusty old Rotary Aquaplunge 21st Birthday present (now THAT'S an OLD watch!!)









Cheers


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I blew the moon dust off my 1971 Moonwatch yesterday .... ready for lift-off


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

No Speedy here...so I'll wear the ex-JoT Accutron Astronaut Mk I...which _almost_ made it to the moon.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

16th to the 24th sounds good to me although I`ll also be going double wristed with a few other (admitedly Russian) space watches as well


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> 16th to the 24th sounds good to me although I`ll also be going double wristed with a few other (admitedly Russian) space watches as well


The astronaut has been added to the emoticon list


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > 16th to the 24th sounds good to me although I`ll also be going double wristed with a few other (admitedly Russian) space watches as well
> ...


Kewl B)


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> No Speedy here...so I'll wear the ex-JoT Accutron Astronaut Mk I...which _almost_ made it to the moon.


I am glad it went to a good home; it would be nice to see a with the coffin!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JoT said:


> I am glad it went to a good home; it would be nice to see a with the coffin!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > I am glad it went to a good home; it would be nice to see a with the coffin!


That looks stunning Paul :yes:


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

JoT said:


> I blew the moon dust off my 1971 Moonwatch yesterday .... ready for lift-off


The '65 321 is ready and waiting.

T minus..... and counting :astro:

Just love that astronaut emoticon!


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

tomtecno said:


> rdwiow said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


I too have a Rotary Aquaplunge, with Landeron manual wind chrono movement. Bought it secondhand years ago, will have to give it some wrist time. Have just got the speedy out, wound it up, and ready for lift off :thumbsup:

Rob


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

Dusting my 40 year old Speedy MkII as we speak..............


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Thought i'd better add a pic of my Speedy....David Bailey i aint.... but gives the idea.


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

in_denial said:


> I guess I'll be wearing one every day from 16 to 20 inclusive -- I suppose it had better be the '67 145.012
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i may be interested but what's a plain vanilla 3570 mean?


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

love that acutron.very,very nice :astro:


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

ditchdiger said:


> in_denial said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I'll be wearing one every day from 16 to 20 inclusive -- I suppose it had better be the '67 145.012
> ...


3570.50.00 is the model code used for the last 20+ years for the standard manual wind Speedmaster professional as sold in your local Omega dealer and issued to NASA astronauts for use on EVAs. The Speedmasters on the moon had 321 movements, the current Speedmaster Professionals have the 861 movement developed from the 321. Otherwise, the case, dial, hands and pushers are pretty much identical (and interchangeable) but the modern bracelet is a bit chunkier and better finished.

Here's an example:










-- Tim


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Launch time was 13:32 GMT on the 16th July 1969


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

JoT said:


> Launch time was 13:32 GMT on the 16th July 1969


Thanks for that - I'll set the alarm on my X33 :lol:

-- Tim


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

in_denial said:


> ditchdiger said:
> 
> 
> > in_denial said:
> ...


thanks so whats the plain vanilla mean is it a white dial?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

ditchdigger "plain vanilla" is a term used in the financial industry which essentially means a standard version of a financial instrument. So a plain vanilla Speedy is a standard version


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

It`s the 16th July, T-Minus 4 hours 30 minutes (plus 40 years) & counting...

I`m wearing this...

*Omega Speedmaster Professional 3570.50.00, Cal: 1861 18 jewels.*










:astro:


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

Apollo 11 REAL

moon landing REAL

moon landing footage FAKE

That's what I think anyway. Besides the 1000's of people involved at NASA to pull off such a big con it's impossible for everyone to keep the secret.

Nothing against my american cousins across the pond. But I've never known one who can keep their mouth shut or not get involved in someone else's business.

Oh and I'll be wearing this Speedie day/date as it's the nearest thing to a 'moon watch' I have


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

T-minus 5 hours 27 minutes 24 seconds and counting :astro:

1971 Speedy cal. 861


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> T-minus 5 hours 27 minutes 24 seconds and counting :astro:


I forgot it`s now BST h34r:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > T-minus 5 hours 27 minutes 24 seconds and counting :astro:
> ...


The watch is set to GMT


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


Cool B)


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Can't do a Speedie, so will have to settle for my Fortis Official Cosmonauts...... :astro:


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

JoT said:


> ditchdigger "plain vanilla" is a term used in the financial industry which essentially means a standard version of a financial instrument. So a plain vanilla Speedy is a standard version


thanks jot,i dont work in the financial industry so it was over my head,i will take it to pm.

['standards the ONLY speedie i would buy]..

i do however know loads of squaddie slang :lol:

back on topic some of the figures surprise me 400,000 working for NASA theres not that many people in iceland.

and not that many test flights as you would expect. well not when you look at how many test flights they do on a new aircraft it seems quite rushed to me. :astro:


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

> moon landing footage FAKE
> 
> That's what I think anyway. Besides the 1000's of people involved at NASA to pull off such a big con it's impossible for everyone to keep the secret.
> 
> Nothing against my american cousins across the pond. But I've never known one who can keep their mouth shut or not get involved in someone else's business.


I'm not a subscriber to the conspirousy theory about the moon missions.

As you've said it's too big a secret to be kept quiet, plus the Russians were following it every step of the way and would have blown it wide open given half a chance?

Not sure about your statment that the footage is fake, I've seen arguments both for and against that, both quite compelling.

Very nice Speedmaster day-date. :astro:

Best regards,

Defender. :astro:


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

DMP said:


> Can't do a Speedie, so will have to settle for my Fortis Official Cosmonauts...... :astro:


Very nice and a very appropriate setting too

I wonder if I could get away with wearing my B42 Professional Pilot Chronograph?

Best regards,

Defender :astro:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Oh go on then, I'll play :lol:

1969 cal 861


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

I,ll be wearing this stamped M9 for 1969 thats the nearest I,ve got to a moon watch, and rumour has it that one Bulova actually went to the moon taken by one of the astronaughts not sure on what mission though, any info on this.


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

Toshi said:


> Oh go on then, I'll play :lol:
> 
> 1969 cal 861


show off,what a beuty :lol: :astro:


----------



## dougal74 (Oct 5, 2006)

I'll rotate these beauties I think: -










Red kevlar for the X-33 now firmly attached.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

was going to wear it today... but cycled into work and I wear cheapies when I cycle (fallen/knocked off too many times)

so later at home while watching the discovery channel will no doubt sneak its way onto my wrist...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I recieved this through the post this morning 

A very good read full of past, present and future space articles!

Here's some quick pics










A fantastic composite picture of Jack Scmitt (I think, the picture isn't titled) produced by Michael Light who scanned 1200 of NASA's original negatives using a digital drum scanner. He produced limited editions which his gallery sold for up to Â£10,000.










A foldout of the rocket










and Armstrong's Speedy


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

Xantiagib said:


> was going to wear it today... but cycled into work and I wear cheapies when I cycle (fallen/knocked off too many times)
> 
> so later at home while watching the discovery channel will no doubt sneak its way onto my wrist...


I don't blame you for not wearing it whilst cycling, why risk something valuable when you have a perfectly good 'disposable' watch that can easily and cheaply replaced?

That's what I do for work.

Best regards,

Defender :astro:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

bobbymonks said:


> Apollo 11 REAL
> 
> moon landing REAL
> 
> ...


:shutup:


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

:shutup:


----------



## thedburgess (May 15, 2009)

Heres an advertisement I made when I was 18 to put into a magazine I had to produce for college.










Thought id share


----------



## Bri (Nov 2, 2006)

They're all coming out of the cupboards now. Can't join you I'm afraid as mine is with STS having a service.

My first Speedie was bought mid 80's and came in wooden case with an Apollo medallion set in lid, apollo 11 mission patch and the astronauts velcro strap. It was engraved on the cse opposite side to winder (i.e. 9 marrer) Apollo X1 21st July 1969. It cost back the around Â£800 as I recollect.

Here's the killer. I fell on hard times in the 90's (before E-Bay and forums) and was forced to sell it. I got Â£300 :cry2:

Wonder what that one is worth today.


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

I can't make up my mind which space related watch I will be wearing

the X-33










or the Flightmaster










or the Seiko 6139










what do you think?


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

Flashharry said:


> I can't make up my mind which space related watch I will be wearing
> 
> the X-33
> 
> ...


the flightmaster or the seiko-both very nice!


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Defender said:


> Come, come SharkBike, why don't you tell us what you really think?


ooh:


----------



## Arbs (Jun 6, 2009)

rdwiow said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Im in.....
> ...


I'll wear mine on the 20th.

That's 5 posts now...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Got home and and am now wearing this Speedmaster...


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Arbs said:


> I'll wear mine on the 20th.
> 
> That's 5 posts now...


You sure 'bout that?

Group: New Member

*Posts: 1*

Joined: 6-June 09

Member No.: 20262



EDIT: Gotta love the extended edit time.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Moon landing? What Moon landing?

Moon Landing?

Cracking watches, though, Grommit...


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Just got in, have been wearing this today










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

mutley said:


> Just got in, have been wearing this today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice Andrew!

Loving giving my Speedy an airing

Rob


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

ooh:


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

mutley said:


> Just got in, have been wearing this today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's great, just the lob.

Defender :astro:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

mutley said:


> Just got in, have been wearing this today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not an envious person, but that is just... well,

nice.

Very, very nice, indeed.

Oooh. That's nice.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Defender said:


> SharkBike,
> 
> I'm not quite sure how to take that :huh: , just exactly do you think is ooh:?
> 
> ...


Can't be bothered to explain...and probably better to keep my American "mouth shut" anyway.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> Defender said:
> 
> 
> > SharkBike,
> ...


Fed up with the neighbours disturbing you while your trying to relax by the pool are you Rich? :beach:










:lol:


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

SharkBike said:


> Defender said:
> 
> 
> > SharkBike,
> ...


Sharkbike perhaps I've missed something but reading through this thread unless I've read it wrongly I think it's quite easy to see why you made your short but to the point responses. I think the original comment about our 'American cousins' was unnecessary especially in view of the achievement weâ€™re supposed to be celebrating here.


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

looks like time magazines worth buying loads of info here

http://www.time.com/time/specials/packages...1910769,00.html :astro:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

mutley said:


>


Awesome watch. Maybe one day ...................


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

I'll play, so will be wearing this from 78


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm in.

And of course they landed on the moon.

How else would they know it was made out of cheese?


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Sadly im not in as i dont own one and no one seams to own a Snoopy speedy so im not totally green with envy just yet


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

rdwiow said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > Just got in, have been wearing this today
> ...





Defender said:


> That's great, just the lob.
> 
> Defender :astro:





chris l said:


> I'm not an envious person, but that is just... well,
> 
> nice.
> 
> ...





feenix said:


> Awesome watch. Maybe one day ...................


 :blush: Thanks Rob, Defender, Chris & Feenix

If they ever send someone to Mars I'm their man, I've already got the most essential bit of kit :lol:

Cheers

Andrew :astro:


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

69 - things to remember - woodstock, led zeps first album....


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Stinch is that a 175.0083 / 375.0083? First one I have seen if it is :thumbup:


----------



## Arbs (Jun 6, 2009)

SharkBike said:


> Arbs said:
> 
> 
> > I'll wear mine on the 20th.
> ...


No way fair, this is 'low post prejudice' ,I'm going to complain to my local ombudsman........

that's 2 posts..


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

JoT said:


> Stinch is that a 175.0083 / 375.0083? First one I have seen if it is :thumbup:


JoT The number I have from the 2001 catalogue when I bought is is 3513.50. I noticed after that the silver chronograph hands didn't show in the picture.

Cheers Roger


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Stinch said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Stinch is that a 175.0083 / 375.0083? First one I have seen if it is :thumbup:
> ...


Cheers Roger that's probably the 175.0083 then; the 3513.50 was and additional code denoting black dial and steel bracelet ... a nice unusual Speedy :yes:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well what great timing if I say so myself.... I can finally join the Speedy Pro club :astro:


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Well what great timing if I say so myself.... I can finally join the Speedy Pro club :astro:


Well done Phil :thumbsup:


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

What the heck.

We're posting Speedie pics on the moon thread.

I will fill my boots too!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Great catch Phil & it couldn`t have landed on a better day :astro:

Seems an approriate time to post this photo of my Speedy 

*Omega Speedmaster Professional 3570.50.00* *Cal: 1861 18 jewels*


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

rdwiow said:


> July 16th is coming up fast, anyone else planning to join me in wearing their Speedy for the 40th anniversary of Apollo 11?
> 
> Rob


I hope we're all keeping the faith until Friday :huh:

I've swapped over to my MKII from when I finished work on Tuesday morning  .

Best regards,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Defender said:


> I hope we're all keeping the faith until Friday :huh:


I`ve kept with the speedy :astro:

*Omega Speedmaster Professional 3570.50.00, Cal: 1861 18 jewels.*










& the one that would have been the `moon watch` if the the other team had got there first :astro:

*Sekonda, Poljot cal. 3017 19 Jewels circa 1965/6.*


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Great catch Phil & it couldn`t have landed on a better day :astro:
> 
> Seems an approriate time to post this photo of my Speedy
> 
> *Omega Speedmaster Professional 3570.50.00* *Cal: 1861 18 jewels*


I'm gonna bag myself one of them... once it's all quietened down a bit and prices go back to normal. Not for everyone, granted but, for some, it has to be just _the_ most iconic watch. When I turned 50, back in November, I thought, "It's got to be a Rolex". Then I joined this forum...  For all sorts of reasons, I now reckon it just has to be a Speedy that will see me out. This watch rings all the bells: mechanical excellence, looks and best of all it has a story to tell.

For me, at least, it's perfect.


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

> I'm gonna bag myself one of them... once it's all quietened down a bit and prices go back to normal. Not for everyone, granted but, for some, it has to be just _the_ most iconic watch. When I turned 50, back in November, I thought, "It's got to be a Rolex". Then I joined this forum...  For all sorts of reasons, I now reckon it just has to be a Speedy that will see me out. This watch rings all the bells: mechanical excellence, looks and best of all it has a story to tell.
> 
> For me, at least, it's perfect.


A good choice, plenty to choose from and very wise to wait until the fuss dies down.

Best regards,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

Well splash down has taken place, although I've enjoyed wearing my Speedmasters for the last few days, I think it's time for a change now?

Best regards,

Defender :astro:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Defender said:


> Well splash down has taken place, although I've enjoyed wearing my Speedmasters for the last few days, I think it's time for a change now?
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Defender :astro:


GMT 

Another 27 minutes


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A bit of a bumping landing...










but was soon up again...










& onto the Hornet to see the President


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

JoT said:


> Defender said:
> 
> 
> > Well splash down has taken place, although I've enjoyed wearing my Speedmasters for the last few days, I think it's time for a change now?
> ...


Oh POO, forgot about that!

Mind you 1 hour in 40 years isn't too bad :huh:?

Best regards,

Defender :astro:


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> A bit of a bumping landing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one, done in style!

Who let that criminal in









Better check your wrists chaps 

Best regards,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Defender said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > A bit of a bumping landing...
> ...


I originally intended to say_ "& onto the Hornet to see `Tricky`"_ but thought it might upset some of our Colonial cousins 

BTW as I`m at work I`m still wearing these two...


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

> I originally intended to say_ "& onto the Hornet to see `Tricky`"_ but thought it might upset some of our Colonial cousins
> 
> BTW as I`m at work I`m still wearing these two...


My brothers wife and family are 'Colonial Cousins', but they seem to have a very realistic about that kind of thing?

I'm back to work tomorrow, so something more ordinary, Timex or Casio.

I like your 'countdown' to the big R!


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Enjoyed wearing the Speedy for the anniversary... so I guess it's back in the box again and time for something completely different :cry2:


----------



## swubb (Apr 30, 2009)

rdwiow said:


> Deliberately didn't mention anything about the 'moon landing'.... but there was definitely an Apollo 11 :lol:


Conspiracy theories are very tedious. Yawnâ€¦ :sleep1:


----------

